# Projects Nealy Finished Carried Away lol



## billym0404 (20 Aug 2017)

Projects Nealy Finished just little bits to do. i got a bit over excited and carried away. just have to get some test rides in now and decide what to do and what to keep. some will go at the build costs. 

so we have a
KMX Tornado, bought new, had 20 inch front wheels fitted. 26 in electric Rear 250w, battery is a bit small only 9ah but still lasts a while. LCD display. been out a few times on it and it really likes the gravely paths i go on. 

KMX cobra. bough second hand and has took a bit of sorting. ended up getting a lot of new parts. including chain and all the rear brake bits. its again LCD screen a 500w 26 inch rear. like all my displays the speed restriction can be set. its fitted to take a dolphin battery. been out once for a longer ride and it enjoyed thye gravel paths, but i had some gear and chain issues. so it got a new chain and 9 speed gear changer.

Performer. i bought this new and sadly got hammered with import duty. though it is smart looking i think. probably ended up being the most expensive, but still miles cheaper than an electric ice trike. its got a 700c 500w rear wheel. i made a change on it so it fitted with a dolphin battery in the middle. it really shifts a bit. been out once on the gravel and not as nice as the KMXs but ok. i also learned not to try and do a fast 180 with the throttle only lol.

TWbrent (or Ricky Recumbent lol) bit of trouble but got there, new combined front brake, rear disc also fitted. just a 250w 700c rear wheel with a 9 speed cog and a 52 on the front, and as its very light it should go well. not been out far yet.

Trice, again rear disc fitted and duel front. 15a rack battery and a 700c 500w rear wheel. only had a short run and it goes well. i find it quite a heavy trike but with 500w its not a problem.

all of them now have single front cranks, and lcd displays that can be restricted speed wise. t PAS settings and throttles. so i now need some test rides iron out any glitches if there are any and then see what i really like.


----------



## billym0404 (20 Aug 2017)

so anyway just a bit to add, lol. my wife has just asked how much ive spent. of coarse i had to fib a littl. so i worked it out.

ANYONE WANT TO BUY A RECUMBENT TRIKE LOL


----------



## Sharky (20 Aug 2017)

The first one is beautiful - the trike is not bad either.


----------



## billym0404 (20 Aug 2017)

yes my little gran baby. she takes after her grandad lol


----------



## Andrew1971 (20 Aug 2017)

Isn't the first one for sale one ebay at the moment 
Andrew


----------



## billym0404 (20 Aug 2017)

yes Andrew it is, it was the first one and has a bit two small of a motor for me lol


----------



## billym0404 (20 Aug 2017)

ive just had ricky out for the first test run, 10 miles and was quite impressed how nippy it was (easy exceeded the 15.5 limit) need a brake senor sorting, but apart from that nothing to report. i was quite impressed. also according to starva top speed 30.4 mph


----------



## Andrew1971 (20 Aug 2017)

30mph seem's so much faster the closer to the ground you are. Have not clocked speed my top speed yet 
Andrew


----------



## billym0404 (20 Aug 2017)

yes its fast, though the speedo on the trikes not great so i went of starva. theres a small steep hill and its got its own name on starva, last time i didnt make it up with 500w, was in 2 high a gear and lost traction. this time it got me again at the bottom. i fit guy on a cube mountain bike went past me as i was stuck. anyway i got of gave a little push, got the gears changed and got moving. full power back wheels spinning away i went. the guy on the cube got near the top and got of to push. he's looking back laughing at me. he stopped laughing when i made it all the way up. we had a good chat about electrics.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Aug 2017)

billym0404 said:


> my wife has just asked how much ive spent.....
> 
> ANYONE WANT TO BUY A RECUMBENT TRIKE LOL


----------



## billym0404 (20 Aug 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> View attachment 369069


i couldnt have said it better lol


----------



## Andrew1971 (20 Aug 2017)

Between me and other half we have 10 bike's and 1 trike. Tried to get other half on 3 wheel's she said it's to low my KMX tornado 
Andrew


----------



## billym0404 (20 Aug 2017)

well i did have 5 electric bikes, but down to 2 now. 2 electric bikes 2 bikes and 5 recumbent s so time to stop i thinks


----------



## Andrew1971 (20 Aug 2017)

5 recumbent's you must have garage or lot's of shed's. Nice to have a choice.
Andrew


----------



## billym0404 (21 Aug 2017)

large garage. also do have 3 sheds lol

i would just like to say as well if anyone viewing likes the look of any of them, please fell free to contact me. the white KMX is on ebay and off coarse i can do i better deal direct. also the prices i would sell some for would be no more than the trike cost and parts bill. i didn't build to make money. like i say just contact me if your interested and for prices.


----------



## billym0404 (21 Aug 2017)

so rickys second run out. couple of tiny glitches yesterday so spent all of 5 minutes sorting them today. so i decided to have a power run lol. now bear in mind i'm not fit only started riding bikes again this summer. also very inexperienced on recumbent s only done about 80 miles. still have trouble with hills and gears lol. also our cycle paths are busy with gates and dogs and horses and people. so off i went and very impressed with ricky and myself. 13,6 miles 782ft climbs with one really bad m,mountain lol. my lcd speed o like the throttle only works up to 21mph so i use starva. wait for this top speed 38mph yes 38. my average on 13.6 miles was 15mph. not one issue and i'm rather chuffed. the best is i had to fit a rear brake, bought a clark and then used some left of bits of rack i had, now its bedded in care needs to be taken or it does handbrake turns lol.


----------



## billym0404 (28 Aug 2017)

so just been out on my performer, just a short run as my necks playing up. even though my most expensive, i think the best looking. also its the fastest on the road. the down side probably because of the tires (slick) not the best on the track type roads a bit to fast and unstable compared to the others.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Aug 2017)

That's at least three of us with a Performer now


----------



## billym0404 (28 Aug 2017)

which model do you have. ive fitted a rear brake and a duel front, makes the brakes a lot better.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Aug 2017)

I've got the JCL-70. No rear brake but I might upgrade the fronts to hydraulic at some point.

Mine is standard apart from fitting a rack. Performer are quick and helpful if you need spares, I've just ordered a front wheel nut, USD5.50 posted and they were quick to reply to my emails and despatched the item straight away.


----------



## billym0404 (28 Aug 2017)

there a little fema but ok. i looked at the JC70 but they were out of stock also i read that direct steering isn't as good. also being honest i new i was modifying it so just opted for the trike E and they did me a good deal on mudguards and rack. 500w 700c rear wheel, rear brake. twin front but ive just been given a joined pay of hydroponic that i may fit to the front. also removed the front derailleur and fitted a 48 or 50t single witch is best for electrics. i don't think there as good as the kmx on gravely tracks but on the road its really fast. i did send them a message about the back brake and separate fronts. but for £20 you can get a duel brake lever that does both front together much safer. what color did you get.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Aug 2017)

I got the white. Not having owned a 'bent before I can't say if direct steering is better or worse but I have had no problems with it. I found the 52/42/32 front rings too high so I swapped to 48/38/28 which I find much more usable out here in Wales. Knocking on a bit in years now so I may be tempted to go electric at some point in the future.

@mrandmrspoves is the other Performer owner here and he is very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## billym0404 (28 Aug 2017)

electrics the future lol. i have at the moment to KMXs a bent and a trice. i most admit the bent seems a good all rounder, have tested it with the new suspension. the KMXs are both direct and they seem to enjoy the gravely tracks more than the performer does. the bent is indirect and really good steering on it. but as i get some miles on them all i'll no better. but at the minute the bent does seem the all rounder unless ive destroyed it with suspension lol


----------



## billym0404 (28 Aug 2017)

so also add i have family in wales and if i live where they lived on the side of a mountain i would have electric lol


----------



## mrandmrspoves (28 Aug 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> I got the white. Not having owned a 'bent before I can't say if direct steering is better or worse but I have had no problems with it. I found the 52/42/32 front rings too high so I swapped to 48/38/28 which I find much more usable out here in Wales. Knocking on a bit in years now so I may be tempted to go electric at some point in the future.
> 
> @mrandmrspoves is the other Performer owner here and he is very knowledgeable and helpful.



I have the Trike E in Purple. I think direct or indirect steer is a personal choice rather than one being better. Direct is a bit more responsive and may be able to turn a tighter lock. Indirect is likely to reduce some of the road vibration which for me with gammy shoulders was the preferred choice. As a general observation of Performer trikes, I suspect that the direct steer models are more stable and brake better because the rider is nearer to the front wheels.
Funnily enough, I recently made a further set of mudguard brackets for someone (Performer ones are very brittle) and today I ordered some Aluminium sheet as the next ones I make will be much lighter.


----------

